# To all Debut crew and guests



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

To all Débuts out there in the World, those of the two hundred or so who crewed aboard Debut around the Caribbean and South Seas, and the hundred or so guests who stayed on board at anchor, or aground on Emily Reef, 25 miles south east of Cooktown, lets all keep in touch. I've recently had my first book published by Amazon on Kindle, 'The Black Ship's Odyssey', so do read it, as it's our story. It covers the two and a half years Debut was based out of Pago Pago and Apia, and the diving and salvage operations we were involved with, the voyages around the Cook Islands carrying tourists for Goodtravel Tours, and the overhaul of the tanker moorings and mile-long undersea oil pipeline to the tank farm oil storage area for Mobile Oil. I married an 18 year old Samoan princess when I was in Pago Pago, and from the day we sailed from there, she was the engineer on board Debut. Just the two of us crewed Debut all around the South Seas, ending up at Cairns in Australia. I sold the three large anchors we salvaged from around the World, and the 25 tonnes of three inch stud-link chain from Bora Bora to keep us in tucker and booze. I got a contract with the British film company, Phillip Woodhouse Productions, for Debut to play the part in the feature film, 'The Sinking Of the Rainbow Warrior', but because of script difficulties we overstayed our permitted time to stay in Australia. With the consent of the Maritime Generals office in Cambria, I was given permission to anchor Debut in international waters 25 miles east of Bloomfield to await the signing of the contract and the return to Cairns shipyard for Debut to be converted into the Rainbow Warrior. But, alas, a tropical rain squall had other ideas for Debut, and broke her inch and a quarter stud-link anchor chain like a piece of rotten string, putting her aground on Emily Reef at night in a raging storm, with visibility down to 20 feet. After 11 months being castaway, as there was no food on board suitable to wean baby Robbie, I got her a lift on a visiting fishing boat to Cairn, and then on to Mackay, where she worked diving for tropical fish for aquariums all over the World. She managed to save enough money to fly home to Samoa and wait for me to join her, more than two years later, to take them and our first daughter, Zyanya, to England, where we arrived in August, 1990. Enjoy your read. Cpt Dick Brooks.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Captain Brooks

As per site policy, I have deleted your e-mail address and telephone number for your own security to prevent you receiving unsolicited e-mails and unwanted phone calls. Members can contact you via the sites Private Message system, where you can dislcose your e-mail address and phone number if you so wish.


----------



## rikus (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok Richard. Rikus here.Was in my pub last night telling tall stories a out our glory days in the pacific and started googling for old loves and adventures.Did that a few times before but only found a picture of the Debut on Emily Reef. Lots more to find now.Sad to hear of Andy.s demise on a tunaboat in NewGuinea .Passed through there a few years ago on a delivery trip with a tugboat from China to Townsville.Actuay spotted a purseiner there.Beautiful trip which was the closest I've been to the Pacific since 1984.Looking back that is a hard tbing to swallow, which is why I never looked back much .Anyway glad to have found all this. Will c heck out your book first though .Sofar good to hear your still alive and kicking. Hail Billy Conolly

.


----------



## bluebossa (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello Rikus and Dick. Nice to know you are still out there! Who else from the old days have you located? Would be very nice to get some info. I live in Norway, and have a house in Spain as well. Will spend more time in Spain when I retire, for now I have a good job in the Norwegian oil company Statoil. My second husband and I have been married for more than 20 years. We have a daughter of 21 years, and I have a stepson who is 30. My life is good most of the time. 
Rikus, I found you on Facebook! See that you are friends with Lill-Ann, so you are updated as to her whereabouts. We don't have much contact any more, living in seperate cities. I have lost contact with Kari, but I know that she lives in Oslo.
This was a short update from me, now I would like to hear from you!
Anne.


----------



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

*Great to hear from you, Anne*

Hi, Anne, it was great to finally hear from you. I tried replying to your first search for me, many months ago, but failed, as my computer skills were fare from perfect, especially on these new touch screens.
After I had my first book published in October last year, I finally taught myself how to send E-mails, and the World opened up for me.
After spending three years castaway on Emily Reef, 25 miles SE of Cooktown, I collected my wife, Mariana, and two small children from
Western Samoa and returned to the UK in August, 1990. I remained married for 15 years, then devoiced in 1997 as Mariana had a new boyfriend she wanted to marry. I moved in my present flat as a single parent of my then 14 year old daughter, Zyanya, who is now 31. My son, Robbie, was born in Australia in 1986, spending his first year as a castaway on Emily Reef. My second daughter, Debut, is named after the ship, and was born in the UK in 1991. My youngest daughter is Jasmine, and is now 21, 22 next month. All three daughters gave me two grand children each. 
My first book is "The Black Ship's Odyssey", by Cpt Dick Brooks, and is published by Amazon on their Kindle system. Code b00fnkv88a or
on Magic Link http://getbook.at/BlackShip .
My second book is the "Judas Kiss" and is soon to be published, also by Amazon on Kindle. Please enjoy the read. Lets stay in touch, Anne,
all the best, Dick Brooks.
Ps. I post threads on the Seeking old crew-mates every fortnight, trying to get into contact with any of the 300 crews who sailed on Debut over the twelve years of our last adventure.


----------



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

*To all Debut's and interested people.*

I have, this morning, received confirmation from my literary agent that my second book, "The Judas Kiss", has been published today. It is published by Amazon on their Kindle system, code B00KJ3664C. 
Enjoy the read, then read the sequel, "The Black Ship's Odyssey" by Cpt Dick Brooks, code B00FNKV88A for the full story. Dick Brooks.


----------



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

*To all Debuts and interested people.*

Today, I heard from my literary agent that my third book, 'Samoan Princess' was published this morning. It is a true love story, set in the South Seas, and is the second book in 'The Black Ship Trilogy'; the three books that I wrote while I was castaway for three years on Emily Reef, off the north Queensland coast, Australia. Again, it published by Amazon on their Kindle system, code B00MRAZFWE. Enjoy the read, Cpt Dick Brooks.


----------

